# Gas smell in the trunk of an E34



## hawaii5 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi folks, I'm new here and I've got a question...

Recently I've noticed a gas smell in the trunk area after the car gets a full tank. Has anyone else had this problem and if so what was needed to fix the problem.

Thanks

My apologies if this topic has been discussed in the past.


----------



## AmericanPsycho (Dec 27, 2002)

My dad had that problem when we had a 5. thats funny...we never found out what it was.


----------



## hawaii5 (Jan 2, 2003)

*update*

My mechanic had to "double clamp" some fuel line items and that seemed to cure it...

That was when it went into the shop for a new thermostat AND water pump...

So far, no overheating or gas smell


----------

